# valentine the baby calmer



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

what's the first thing a cat usually does when an 18 month old starts shrieking at the top of her lungs? RUN, right? i was trying to rock my granddaughter to sleep last night (it was way past her bedtime) and she wasn't having it. it was after 10 pm and she's usually in a coma by then. so i wouldn't let her down and she started screaming so loud she woke up my husband (who could sleep through a tornado) and valentine jumped up in my lap, on my spare leg and started trilling and rubbing her head on ella's thigh. ella calmed down and valentine got down.
a few minutes later the exact same thing happened. valentine put her front paws on her leg and rubbed her with her head. she finally fell asleep and i put her down on her little fold out toddler bed and valentine laid right beside her. i guess she thought she might be needed again to calm down this funny little human if she erupted again

it's funny how she will growl, hiss and swipe at these tiny kittens but she puts up with anything ella does and she follows her around..

a few days ago ella and i were out in my back yard and there was a big black and grey cat walking back by the fence. i have seen her once before but she wouldn't come near me when i called her. i called her this time and she ignored me again but when ella went running up to her she starting rubbing against ella's legs and was purring really loud. ella was trying to pick her up and the cat just went limp. i wasn't letting her but i wasn't close enough to stop her. the cat just laid on her back for a belly rub and seemed to love ella. the cat has a collar and tags so she's not a stray or feral. who knows, maybe my granddaughter is the next cat whisperer..


----------

